# Cross breed question



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello!I have a bettas I would like to breed. An elephant ear and a crowntail. The crowntail aka king is my male king has built his bubble nest for rosey already. But not spawned yet. Can and elephant ear female breed with a crowntail male? If not why???


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

All splenden types can be cross bred. The question is; what is your goal


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

My goal is to breed them? Thanks for helping! Love this site!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I think he means what genetic traits would you like the spawn to have? Breeding a EE with a CT does not automatically mean you will get spawn that are EE/CT. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes! I know what u mean. I don’t know why I didn’t get that the first time probably cause I’m a kid lol. But yes this helps a lot thank you so much!


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

[QUOTE="DE-BETTA-BOWL QUOTE]

Please make sure you have the proper care for spawn. If your a kid breeding is probably not the best, it’s a lot of work and tanks especially when they grow up and you can’t hold the males with the females. You need supplies such as grow out jars and heating said jars. Fish will die, it’s natural as the strongest fry survive. Are you ready to ship fish, heating pads boxes and returns if doa. Don’t stress your fish and be patient if you can meet all of the past things. Don’t just breed petco bettas, a breeding pair is better because they are from a successful line and lower chance of weakness and deformities as petco bettas are over bred. I am just worried as I’ve heard horror stories of people being stuck with young. So please do your reasearch and don’t rush into it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> [QUOTE="DE-BETTA-BOWL QUOTE]
> 
> Please make sure you have the proper care for spawn. If your a kid breeding is probably not the best, it’s a lot of work and tanks especially when they grow up and you can’t hold the males with the females. You need supplies such as grow out jars and heating said jars. Fish will die, it’s natural as the strongest fry survive. Are you ready to ship fish, heating pads boxes and returns if doa. Don’t stress your fish and be patient if you can meet all of the past things. Don’t just breed petco bettas, a breeding pair is better because they are from a successful line and lower chance of weakness and deformities as petco bettas are over bred. I am just worried as I’ve heard horror stories of people being stuck with young. So please do your reasearch and don’t rush into it.
> 
> ...


You can also select your breeding pair, you don’t have to purchase a specific breeding pair. There are many better starter breeding fish if you want to reproduce fish like mollies guppies platies endlers and swordtails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes correct I ha e done over 3 months of research. So I will condition my pair again and try again in a few weeks. Thanks for your input!


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

[QUOTE="DE-BETTA-BOWL QUOTE]

May I ask where your pair is from and what size tanks you have? Please be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

The fish are front when pet store. Yes I know I’m supposed to get from a breeder but how? So I bought my fish made them happy healthy the whole nine yards. But my tank size was originally a descent sized tote big enough to breed. And someone said they bred in 1gallon. So that was small for me so I’m breeding them in a 2 gallon. I’m not like “I’m gonna do this it’s easy” no it takes a lot of work and I know that. A lot of commitment and hard work. I did not just throw myself into this I did my reasaerch before I did anything. Thank u so much for helping me! I appreciate it so much! 🙃🙂


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

I got my fish from the pet stores. I know I know I’m supposed to get from a breeder but how? I buy them and then keep them for a little bit and make them happy and healthy the whole 9 yards. Before I bred them and did anything I did my research first. I know it does take a lot of hard work. I heard someone say they bred in a 1 gal and that’s too small for me so I did 2 gal originally I used a decent sized tote good for breeding. But I left that somewhere else and I used my 2 gallon tank.
You have to have commitment and a lot of hard work. I did not just throw myself into this I researched for about three months. Practiced and tried my best. I’m not saying “it’s not hard it’s easy” no I know what it takes for just one betta. And I have a total of 6 bettas and it’s a lot of work but I set my mind to it and I did it! 😇


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sorry, the site sent that twice idk why that keeps happening. Bettafish.com please fix!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 said:


> Yes I know I’m supposed to get from a breeder but how?


all my bettas are from petco or other fish stores. They are not show quality bettas but they have good features. I chose my next breeding pair from siblings of my spawns that have good form. You do not have to get a pair from a breeder but it is easier to find a good quality fish that way. Every once in a while I do see some exceptional bettas at the big corporate pet stores. Some really great breeders started breeding when they were 9-10 years old. Just do your best. Keep learning, and try not to get overwhelmed.


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

X skully X said:


> all my bettas are from petco or other fish stores. They are not show quality bettas but they have good features. I chose my next breeding pair from siblings of my spawns that have good form. You do not have to get a pair from a breeder but it is easier to find a good quality fish that way. Every once in a while I do see some exceptional bettas at the big corporate pet stores. Some really great breeders started breeding when they were 9-10 years old. Just do your best. Keep learning, and try not to get overwhelmed.


Yes thank u. Some people say I have too but I really don’t. 😇


----------

